
Dude’s Night, Cooking 101 for Hackers - vlad
http://lickmyspoon.com/recipes/foodbuzz-24-24-24-dudes-night-cooking-101/
======
sanj
It is unfortunate that the knife skills photos show poor (an potentially
dangerous) grips.

The shots of breaking down the onion are much better technique.

~~~
sp332
[http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Properly-Use-a-Kitchen-
Knif...](http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Properly-Use-a-Kitchen-Knife-932701)

------
kyochan
Wine tasting?

In keeping with the Dude theme, I would suggest Belgian beer tasting instead.
There are trappists, lambic, framboise, witbier, or my favorite, all of the
above.

~~~
davidw
Wine is for dudes and everyone else here in "Southern Europe".

------
mynameishere
I once tried to break a thick frozen pizza into two parts with a hammer. So,
cooking stills aren't a priority.

------
wingo
Not all hackers are dudes.

------
arram
Sorry I missed it. You need to do this again Hua!

~~~
crazyazn
Coming soon: Dude's Day: BBQ 101!

------
jsomers
The crab cakes look good.

~~~
Locke1689
You have to be careful about crab cakes. There are very few places in the
United States where the crab is actually "fresh." Most of the blue crab in the
US (which is usually in crab cakes, but not always) is caught in or near the
Chesapeake Bay. As a native Marylander, my advice to most people is to usually
stay away from the crab unless you're in the MD/VA area as it's probably not
fresh. That said, if you've never been to a proper MD crab feast, you may not
tell the difference. ;)

~~~
crazyazn
Agreed, nothing like eating fresh crab!

If they aren't in season, I like to go with Costco's big tub of Chicken of the
Sea Crab. It's around $20 and you can make about 8-10 crab cakes. Pretty good
and saves you time washing your hands in lemon juice.

------
nick007
only you vlad, only you

